# Gappa's gambols. A monster in Melbourne



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

In the tradition of (and inspired by) _Taller, Better_ and his amazing Toronto photo thread, and all the other amazing photo threads on this site - I proudly present my own thread of the beautiful city of Melbourne, Australia. Although I am not the most proficient or prolific photographer of this lovely burg, I hope my meager offerings go someway to showcasing it's many wonders. If you'd like to see more I direct you towards _Alibaba's_ Melbourne - Photos Compilation, and the random photo of the day thread found in the Ozscrapers Victoria subforum.

Now without further ado here are some pics I captured on the fifth of September. I started off on Exhibition St where the Comedy Theatre stands:










Then prattled down Little Bourke St in Chinatown, the oldest continuous Chinatown in the world, if a little sterile these days:










This facade was designed by none other than Walter Burley Griffin.


















I then ascended to the sixth level of the carpark on the corner of Russell and Little Bourke Sts and took a few photos from a different vantage point:










This is looking south down Russell.


















And here you can spy the three new Southbank towers.









This is looking to the west and the financial district.









And this one is looking north west.









This is where the next Melbourne meet will be taking place.









I then wandered over to Little Collins St, taking a photo of this on my way:










Went for the porn look with this one.









And the zipper look with this one.









I wasn't the only one out taking photos.


















I then finished up on Swanston St, in the euphemistically termed city square:




























More to come! :cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

As promised here's some more.

Last week I had time to go for a stroll around my local area, Auburn. It has some of the best preserved Victorian street fronts in Melbourne, not to mention residential architecture. Please sit back and relax as you tour some of this great neighbourhood.

This is something you don't often see - terraces side on to the street:









I doubt the initial resident of this house would approve of the Buhddist prayer flags, but you never know:









Beautiful row of three terraces on Auburn Rd. I really love these:









Nestled nextdoor to them is this grand old Victorian house:









And on the opposite corner this Tudorish one. It's for sale if you're interested (and rich):









Now down in the heart of Auburn we find the old Murphy Bothers grain store; still selling grain today for your hamster, or budgie:









Here you can see the beautifully retained shop fronts on the east side of Auburn Rd:









The west side is even better:


















Just down the road is the Auburn Hotel, now the Geebung Polo Club. Don't go to this pub - you have been warned:









Nearby is this quaint little semi-detatched cottage:









And over the road the imposing train station:









Not everything in Auburn was built 100 years ago; these student boxes are hidden behind the shops:









It's nice to see that the minister doesn't mind nature imposing on the light for his stainglass windows:









This one used to be a cafe:









And this one's just amazing:









This church likes to creep it's spire into skyline shots:


















You'll be looking a long time to find a more quintessential Australian cottage:









Peekaboo, I see you:









This church is now occupied by some sort of architecture/building firm. I think this is a church alot of us would worship at:









And finally down the road at Glenferrie, where the old post office still stands proud:









Even though not in it's original modus operandi:









And the town hall soars it's civic pride skyways:









:cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Melbourne eastern suburb - a true old moneys precinct
Lovely streets and leafy residential areas - comfortable homes and of course those terrace houses and shops are just legacy of Melbourne gold rush past - 

Auburn and surrounding - are just ideal places to live and grow up

beautiful selections Gappa - just loevely


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome shots, gappa! Melbourne is fantastic.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

These following shots were taking by me in early winter/late autumn (may/june here in the southern hemisphere). They go some way to showing how Melbourne gets the tag 'Bleak City'. Personally I love this moniker and the bleakness itself - there's nothing quite like sitting in a cafe sipping on a latte and watching the umbrellas parade by, and the rain tumble down.

Oh yes and sorry about the bandwidth. For future photos I'll take the quality down a few notches.

Edit: Have removed photos to give this page some room to breathe. Will post them at a latter date. Till then check out the original thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470406

:cheers:


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

neat! i lurve melb and i like that you show not only the downtown, but also some suburban areas, like auburn!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Should be going to Richmond this week, so expect some more 'non-cbd' shots soon.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Gappa, what an amazing thread! I am honoured that you mentioned my thread!  Melbourne is my favourite city in Australia, and so much of it reminds me of Toronto. I must visit it some day! :cheers:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

this deserves a bump!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Victoria St.*










Now for something completely different - Victoria St! Victoria St is located east of Melbourne's CBD inbetween the suburbs of Richmond and Abottsford, which themselves are part of the local government area of _The City of Yarra_. It is an interesting and vibrant stretch of road that is beginning to see much new apartment, office and retail development - especially to the east. To the west (closer to the city) Victoria St is home to Melbourne's largest Vietnamese enclave. The entire street from Church St west to Punt 
Rd/Hoodle St is comprised of Asian Groceries, Vietnamese restaraunts, butchers, fishmongers, video stores and imigration lawyers.

Early in my heady University days I spent a lot of time in Victoria St as my friends lived right on it, and there was lots of cheap eats to be had. I can assure you it's a fun place to visit for a taste of something a little skewif from Melbourne's staid Victorian character.

Now let's go!

We start off in the tram from Melbourne's leafy eastern suburbs. Our destination, Victoria St!









Alighting from the tram we look out over the Yarra river to Richmond. Here is where the street begins, excitment awaits ahead.









The first thing we come across is a new office building and next to it a new shopping centre. Guess which store takes up a great deal of space inside.



























However not everything on this section of Victoria St is transplanted American (and Swedish) suburbia. This litte cottagey thing has survived.









And also just down a little further stands this beautiful old art deco factory, now converted to apartments and offices. Sitting proudly on top is the Melbourne icon of the skipping girl - whose neon skipping has delighted Melburnians for decades. Hasn't stopped some from calling her vinegar tits though.









Continuing west we spy the Terminus hotel, or the 'Termi' to it's regulars. One of Melbournes great watering holes, I recommend going on Tuesday nights for cheap steak or Wednesday for Mrs Smith's trivia (also on Tuesdays at the Great Britain hotel). Also the upstairs is great to book out for parties, and the beer garden does alright in summer. If you see Collin behind the bar tell him Paz sent you.









Nearby we see the first hint of Victoria St's Asian character.









Obviously money doesn't denote taste.









Unless you use it to buy one of these of course.









And if you have none at all, you can go here.









All of this walking is making you thirsty, and since the Termi is still closed you dash in to _The Hungry Bear_ for an Iced coffee Big M - Yum!









Then pop down the side street into Abottsford to check out this old school house.


















Back on the main drag window washing is afoot.









And many elder balding gentlemen frequent this sweets store. Don't take your kids here for some treats - at least not until they're eighteen!









And just up a bit past some shops is the Nash. Not up to the Terminus's standards, but alright for a quite one.


















These two seem to point to a new direction for Victoria St in the future.









While these have one foot firmly in the past.


















It's a little known fact that Genghis (pronounced Chenghis in Mongolia) Khan visited Melbourne to house his treasures.









He could have had some skin therapy while he was here. That steppe dust can play havoc with your pores!









Pretty self explainatory. A relic of a past almost lost to Victoria St.









Now we come to Church street, so let's take a little detour north, past some terraces to...


















The Carlton and United Brewery! Yes Abottsford is home to Australia's, and one of the worlds largest breweries - these are the guys who make Fosters for all of you internationals. They also brew Australia's most popular beer, VB amongst a host of others. This building is huge, stretching three blocks back east, and it's stack is the dominant feature of the local skyline. Maybe you can spot it in some of the photos? 









Now we head back down south to the corner of Victoria and Church St's. Here looking south we can see, from left to right: Hunchbax - most likely the worlds greatest cultural institution. Oh alright, a very bad theatre restaraunt. A beautiful old W-class tram, and a housing commision block of flats. Gotta love that 60's architecture!









We now cross over into the 'Little Saigon' part of Victoria St. I think I'll let the pictures do the talking.

























































































































































By this stage you're feeling a little hungry, what with all the roast ducks hanging in restaraunt windows and beautifully displayed vegetables - so it's up to Thy Thy for an early lunch of a six dollar bowel of pho and a squis at the amazing interiors.






















































Then it's back out on to the street to finish your little tour. Not far to go now.



























This 'Did U Eat' shop used to be open 24hours selling pakilakis, the poor cousin to the souvlaki. Great when returning to your friends house drunk and with the munchies - you could also buy a loaf of freshly baked bread from one of the many bakeries preparing the following days merchandise.









And now we come to the very end of Victoria St. It loses a bit of it's Vietnamese flavour for the last block before Punt Rd/Hoodle St. Still interesting though.








































































As we leave the Holden blimp or 'Holdenburg' buzzes over head, vainly trying to sell rebadged Japanese sedans.









And across the busy stretch of Punt Rd/ Hoddle St lies the regal expanse of Victoria Parade - where our quaint little suburban shopping strip dons it's finary and shows itself off to the towers of the CBD and the toffs of East Melbourne.









But Victoria St still lurks beneath it's surface!


















You just can't keep a good girl down. :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Victoria st Richmond is Saigon of the southern hemisphere...


good collection Gappa
well done


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great shots, Gappa. Really enjoyed those! :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots Gappa. I was offered a position down in Melbourne. Never in a millions years would I think of moving out of Brisbane, but its an attractive offer, in one hell of an attractive city.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmmm these certainly do dissapear to the back pages quickly don't they. So many good photo threads to compete with!

I'm a little reluctent to post more photos on this page as there's already a whole heap to overload your bandwidth with - still a man's got to do what a man's got to do.

These are a few randoms from the same day as the Victoria St post.

This is Melbourne's premier street, Collins St looking east from the steps of the old treasury building. Businesses will pay quite a bit to get a Collins St address.









This shot is again from the steps of the old treasury building, this time looking up at the Collins Place towers. These two are ugly as sin but there is a great cinema in the podium and the toilet on the 35th floor of the closer tower has excellent views out over the city while you pee!









I like this one, very Melbourne.









These following shots are from Melbourne's Fitzroy gardens, which border the city to the east. It's my favourite park in Melbourne (except for maybe Endinburgh gardens), a great place for a picnic or to kick the footy.































































And a few to finish off highlighting the architectural diversity of the inner (inner) suburb of East Melbourne. There's so many beautiful dwellings in this suburb they deserve a post of their own, so keep tuned.



















This one's an old church converted to apartments.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Finally - gr8 pics of Melbourne and at street level. Thanks  I love this pic (building) ...


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Another great set.


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

good work gappa! vic street looks quite gritty, but i guess that adds to the charm of it! and fitzroy gardesn looks like a really nice place to just kick back a nd relazz in, it looks almost tropical!

i'm looking for ward for the post with the dwellings! i really like these bluestone houses if that is what they are called? http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1279/1370888650_1b6614f22e_b.jpg


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am addicted to this thread.... it is like having a little guided tour through this amazing city of Melbourne! Keep those pictures flowing!! :cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! _Wolkenkrabber_ - that building is 157 Hotham St reputably designed by the great Victorian era architect, Joseph Reed. A residence constructed in the _Rustic Gothic_ style it was completed in 1861, and is indeed made of bluestone


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's just a few I took on Wednesday night as I hurried to catch my train after Russian class. Couldn't resist taking a few snaps of this Melbourne institution - virtually unchanged for nearly one hundred years, it's hats off to the old fashioned service at City Hatters:














































Oops, how'd that one sneak in?

:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mesh22 said:


> No kidding! Ive always held this view since I went to Parry Sound, Ontario in the late 90's on a high school exchange. I visited Toronto various times that year and it had a striking resembelence in the inner city areas, Lake Ontario is similar to Port Phillip Bay in regards to the way it halves the city. Despite Melbourne being Australia's second largest city (however, we are the fastest growing), Canada's largest has more in common with Melb than it does with our largest city, Sydney.


I'll third or fourth what you people are saying.... I really feel at home looking at these photos...it is amazing how two former colonial cities developed so similarly
half way round the world!!! :cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's just a couple of random ones from the last week. Firstly are a couple from Melbourne University looking south to the CBD. I like these as they emphasize that Melbourne isn't dead flat!



















I took those during the Melbourne city romp, an event held to help raise money for a hospital department. For this you have to romp around the city solving various clues and besting numerous challenges, for which you are awarded points; usually they also inform you on interesting things about Melbourne. Afterwards you feel pretty buggered though, so a beer at the pub is advisable.










Here you can see a bunch of motorcyclists heading down to the Motorcycle GrandPrix at Phillip Island, about one hours drive south of Melbourne. I was glad that I was going the other way!



















And here's a few more of Southbank and the Yarra river, Melbourne's upside down waterway.



















Below you can see some rowers on the river. Melbourne's private schools and universities usually have a rowing team. This has probably contributed to Australia's past success at the event in the Olympics. 
































































Well duh!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ noice gap....!


can u take photos of the gardens please next .... Birrarung and RBG ?


btw i was having lunch at the Chocolate Buddha Fed SQ - during the Romp event?


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> ^^ noice gap....!
> 
> 
> can u take photos of the gardens please next .... Birrarung and RBG ?
> ...


For you Babs, anything.

Really? I've had dinner there once, quite liked it. The city was really bustling on Sunday wasn't it? Not just Fed square but every where I went, docklands, flagstaff gardens, Swanston St, Lygon St, University of Melbourne, Royal Exhibition Building/Melbourne Museum, Fitzroy gardens, all were filled with Melburnians enjoying a beautiful sunny spring day. 

Alright folks you heard it here first. The next instalment will be of Birrarung Marr Park and the Royal Botanic gardens. Here's one from Birrarung to whet your appetite.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe I should come visit during the Melbourne city romp... I do love a good romp now and then!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

this has become quite the thread :yes:!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> For you Babs, anything.
> 
> Really? I've had dinner there once, quite liked it. The city was really bustling on Sunday wasn't it? Not just Fed square but every where I went, docklands, flagstaff gardens, Swanston St, Lygon St, University of Melbourne, Royal Exhibition Building/Melbourne Museum, Fitzroy gardens, all were filled with Melburnians enjoying a beautiful sunny spring day.
> 
> Alright folks you heard it here first. The next instalment will be of Birrung Marr Park and the Royal Botanic gardens. Here's one from Birrung to whet your appetite.


yeah - beautiful day - also Monday reached 27 degrees

I wasnt sure what was all the fuss about ROMP the city and asked felow diners next to us

Choc Budda is nice - pleasant casual - good sushi and light japanese meals... cheap too

went to the wheel with my other half too

I like Birarrung Park - it was such as Minimalist modern gardens...!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> went to the wheel with my other half too


Haven't been up, maybe next time? They do a great job with the lighting at night:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Birrung Marr*

Here's just a few samplings of Melbourne's newest park to keep you tided over until I upload the rest onto my computer. These were taken on an old NIKON FE2 with a 20mm lens.

This one's taken from the William Barrak footbridge - which stretches from Birrarung Marr to near the MCG. This bridge is interesting in that it is part sound sculpture. Along it's length are numerous speakers transmitting various snippets of singing from different cultures around the world. As you walk along they merge and fade creating an interesting soundscape.









This is the view you get from the park of Melbourne's eastern CBD.









It was a beautiful day for a stroll by the river.


















:cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ you are such talented photographer Gappa

love them.... thanks so much


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Another amazing set.


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

great pics, gappa...Melbourne is such a beautiful city...from pics kind of remind me of Montreal.

thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Birarrung Marr.*










Birrarung Marr is inner-city Melbourne's first new park in over one hundred years, opening in 2002. Built on what was once old rail yards in three terraces, it is definitely a park in the modern sense, with numerous open areas and excellent lines of focus. It helps link the CBD with Melbourne's famous sporting precint and also stretches along the northern bank of the Yarra river, which is handy as it's name means 'river of mists' in the local Wurundjeri people's language.

I visited about a week ago with some dirty lenses. So please excuse some spotty photos.

I approached from over the William Barrak bridge (more on this above). In front stretched the park.



















To the north was the Melbourne CBD.














































And behind lay Melbourne's sporting precint, including the mighty MCG.










Among it's many attractions are the Federation bells. These "39 computer-controlled bells ranging in size from a small handbell to a bell that stands 1.8m high and weighs 3.5 tonnes" (http://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/info.cfm?top=25&pa=1273&pg=1281), ring three times a day for about three minutes.



















There is also a beautiful foot bridge that links all three terraces. It seems to have been built with the 101 Collins St office tower in mind as a focus point for it's line of sight.




























At the bottom of the footbridge is the lower terrace and the banks of the Yarra. Here you can find things such as 'speakers corner', an area where public forumers/firebrands could be heard in colonial Melbourne.























































Continuing along the river promenade is the sculpture 'Angel' by artist Deborah Halpern.



















Often you don't feel as if you're in a city at all.





































But then reminders such as crateman, vainly trying to scale a wall, leave you in no doubt that you're in Melbourne.



















Birrarung Marr takes on a more urban feel the further west you travel - until before you know it - you're bang in the middle of Federation Square.





































Even floating litter traps can look romantic at sunset.


























































































:cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ you delivered my request - in the big way...

many many thanks

*
beautiful shots... just awesome*


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> ^^ you delivered my request - in the big way...
> 
> many many thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks Ali! Should get some of the Royal Botanic Gardens up within the next week.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Awesome photos Gappa. The new park looks great. I can't believe you were able to make the Yarra look romantic!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Awesome photos Gappa. The new park looks great. I can't believe you were able to make the Yarra look romantic!


Not me.....the sun! 

Actually a gondila ride or river cruise down the Yarra can be quite romantic.


----------



## chrisaus (Sep 11, 2002)

love it great pics


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Awesome photos Gappa. The new park looks great. I can't believe you were able to make the Yarra look romantic!


some parts of Yarra ARE romantic


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Hey Gappa ..... Mr KF and I will be visiting Wonderful Melbourne in May and we were wondering if we are able to take photographs as we please or are there areas in the city that are restricted ..... we are very, very excited to finally see Melbourne (we will probably move there in the not-so-distant future)  ... Thanks for your help mate.


Some train stations do not allow photography (although as government property they have no real right to disallow you), but if asked will most likely let you. I guess some government buildings are also a bit sensitive about this stuff and may have bans in place. If you're on the street you can take photos of whatever you want and even in the afore mentioned locales I've never been stopped from taking my snaps. Basically snap away until someone asks you to stop (and then only if they're in the right). 

Oh and you can't take photos in some theatres and of travelling art and museum exhibitions. 

:cheers:


----------



## AKBTampa (Aug 31, 2006)

gappa said:


>


Thanks for your beautiful pictures of Melbourne! I love venturing the city and its fringes through your photos! 
As for the picture above, I love that sign, as I don't think anyone in the States would dare post something this truthful!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*St Kilda - a day by the bay.*

St Kilda is Melbourne's seaside playground, and has been ever since it was established in the early colonial period. Over the years it has transformed from an exclusive resort town for the rich to a working class fun zone, a Jewish haven, a backpacker mecca and another corner of Melb's bohemian cacophony. 

Please join me for a stroll around this most interesting of suburbs.

First stop is Acland St where we get of the number 96. Acland St is a short vibrant cafe/bar/restaurant strip, which always seems to be buzzing. My favourite things here though are the old Jewish cake shops; yum!












































































































































































Further east is the civic heart of St Kilda, with it's imposing town hall and book shaped library. Unfortunately we miss out on seeing these (and the notorious streetwalker strip of Inkerman St) as I instead decided to head south to the beach. 




























These blocks of flats show you a pretty good example of the dominant type of architecure around these parts.














































Hold on; when did we arrive in Albania? Yuck!










Luna Park has been entertaining Melburnians for almost one hundred years; and don't we just love it!



























































































Ooh - market time.


















































































Is the espy Melbourne's best pub?





































Maybe, but let's pop down to the St Kilda sea baths for some lunch, and then a stroll along the St Kilda pier.












































































































































































Then it's back up to Fitzroy St where another contendor for Melbourne's best pub is located - The Prince of Wales.



















On one of days that I visited - Fitzroy St was getting prepared for the annual pride march. Unfortunately I had to leave before it got underway, but I still got some shots of the preperation. For more info on said parade check out the Midsumma festival (Melbourne's LBGT festival) website.
































































Before the parade they had one of the final events in the 'Out Games'.
































































That's about it folks, thanks for coming on this short tour with me. But remember there's much more to St Kilda than you see here - so why not come and visit?



















:cheers:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

love the tour! :happy:

and were those custard slices i see? :drool:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love a custard slice, too.. and these pics just get better and better gappa!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe the proper term is 'snot-block'.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks Gappa for the tour

if only we would have bumped each other then as I was there too !
And i did take same spots (or noticing) as you did...
so bizzare!

i did stay for the parade though....


was it nice pizza at the beachcomber?


btw - it was nice catching up today!


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Lucky pigs!!! You are so fortunate to live in livable melbourne and not NYC or SF where i have lived recently -- yuck


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll grant you they are very lucky guys to live in beautiful Melbourne, but I imagine I would quite enjoy living in NYC or San Francisco for a bit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

gappa said:


> Some train stations do not allow photography (although as government property they have no real right to disallow you), but if asked will most likely let you. I guess some government buildings are also a bit sensitive about this stuff and may have bans in place. If you're on the street you can take photos of whatever you want and even in the afore mentioned locales I've never been stopped from taking my snaps. Basically snap away until someone asks you to stop (and then only if they're in the right).
> 
> Oh and you can't take photos in some theatres and of travelling art and museum exhibitions.
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks Gappa, we arrive on the 17th of May, armed with our cameras and ready to shoot  Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Taller said:


> I'll grant you they are very lucky guys to live in beautiful Melbourne, but I imagine I would quite enjoy living in NYC or San Francisco for a bit!


Those pokey little backwaters; why would you want to live there TB? 

The food at the Beachcomber was ok Ali. I had the $25 lunch special, which included entree, main and a glass of wine. The serves weren't huge but for lunch they were servicable.

Thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Victorian Interiors.*

These following shots showcase the interiors of some of Melbourne's old financial and civic buildings. Namely: the Gothic bank, the old stock exchange, the Commercial bank, and the old GPO.

These first two shots show the old Stock exchange and Gothic bank, which are located on the corner of Collins and Queen streets in Melbourne's CBD. 

The Stock exchange.








The Gothic bank. (to the right of the intersection.)


























And here are their interiors.
















































































Next is the Commerical bank also on Collins St. This old bank has been completely surrounded by a skyscraper and now forms the lobby/slash atrium in the new building.



































And these few are of the old General Post Office. The interior of this building was gutted by fire about five years ago and has since been refitted as a shopping arcade.



































These are the first pics that I've resized myself in photoshop. I'd like some feedback as to whether they're too big or small, and if the quality is still alright. Any help would be appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa
i was going to tell u earlier
i prefer this size rather than smaller size ie st kilda photos

the larger size has more impact IMHO


btw - great collection - 
that is my bank that i work for!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous mate


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

gappa said:


> These are the first pics that I've resized myself in photoshop. I'd like some feedback as to whether they're too big or small, and if the quality is still alright. Any help would be appreciated. :cheers:


I would make them bigger - at least 800x533 or 533x800 for vertical orientation. Quality of at least 200kb per image - then you are set!! (You are presently posting at 587 x 440 @ 80kb's) Then you can learn to set levels in photoshop and you will blow us all away! None-the-less they are great pics BTW. :cheers: (Your poor PENTAX Optio WPi must be suffering from shutter fatigue by now!!)


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

I have been setting the levels on some of my photos Mr Kiwi, including those posted today, but I've generally been keeping them at original size. 

Here's an example of the original image (2304 x 1728) and 566467 bytes, reduced so as to fit on the screen:










Here's the adjusted image I posted above (587 x 440) 109732 bytes:










I'll make them bigger and a bit sharper next time.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Somewhere in between would be great @ 200000bytes  The more bytes the more bite  ....... nothing more than 300 000bytes or you will find your images been sold around the globe.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

yep
somewhere in between

like your 1st photo of Stock Exchange photo


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright I'm thinking that this is about the right size/resolution/quality:










yes/no?

Hmmm that lens needs a bit of a swab.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Taller Better. I wouldn't have any problems with living in 'unlivable' NY or SF either  - that was a strange comment.

And SYDNEY, when you arrive in Melb, I'll be living there (I'm moving over in the end of April, along with every other young person in Australia) - I think Gappa should take us out for motzaballs and bagels in St Kilda 

You'll love Melbourne, it's fucking awesome there.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Never had a motzaball c_t, what are they like?

Bye Jove I think I've got it! These three are from a while ago (June 07) and show some trams on Bourke St, and one of Melbourne's ubiqutious laneways with one of it's premiere restaurants (Flower Drum). Also notice the Ding Dong lounge, which has a sister in New York (which I've also customed).




























:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
:cheer::cheer::cheer:
epper:epper:epper:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:

Now you have it spot on 

Perfect 800sumthing x 500sumthing and approx 200kb's

2nd one above is a bit dark but great pics.​


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

GORGEOUS !!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> Alright I'm thinking that this is about the right size/resolution/quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YESSSSSSSSSSSS !!!*


now resize the St Kilda photos... if you have time


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

You wish Ali! Once I've resized them I'd have to load them all up to Flickr again and describe them again, no thanks. All new photos will be like above though.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I was up on the Rialto observation deck a couple of weeks ago and managed to 'steal' a few shots. I think I had more fun observing the observors than the actual veiw!

These show the eastern and northern CBD and beyond.























































And this is southbank.










Gotta love Eureka's giant golden bees.



















This is an inanimate carbon rod. In rod we trust!










People like to look down on things.














































Here's some of Melbourne's sporting stadia, begining with the Telstra or 'Phone' dome, where Australia went on to crush Qatar 3-0 last Wednesday in the soccer/football.










The mighty MCG with a capacity of approx 100 000. This is one of the greatest stadiums in the world having been the main stadium for the 1956 Olympics, the 2006 Commonwealth Games, the venue of the very first cricket test match, the venue for the annual boxing day test and AFL grand final, and also holding a Madonna concert!










And this is Melbourne Park, where the Australian open tennis grand slam was taking place when I took this photo (womens final).










These guys weren't in the open.










Victoria's government house. 










And a couple of docklands showcasing the under construction Southern Star observation wheel.



















:cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Big Fun In Little China!*

*Big Fun In Little China!*










_Last Sunday the 10th of February Melbourne celebrated Chinese New Year (which was four days previous), the beginning of the year of the rat. The entire Chinatown and a block of Russell Street were closed off for the celebrations, which included many dragons and performers, thousands of deafening firecrackers, and a lot of good cheer.

I wandered around for about an hour soaking in the sights, smells and sounds; unfortunately I only recorded the sights so as you gaze on the following photos try to imagine the smell of gunpowder and pork dumplings wafting past your nostrils, the bangs and blasts of firecrackers and the beat of drums and cymbals crashing near your ears, and - most importantly the general feeling of fun and excitement._

I started off on Exhibition St, the eastern edge of Chinatown and then made my way down to Swanston St, it's western edge. Founded in 1854 at the time of the gold rushes, Melbourne's Chinatown is the second oldest in the western world after that of San Francisco (and also the longest continuously running Chinatown outside of Asia, after San Fran's was flattened in 1906), and is the oldest continuous Chinese settlement in Australia.
These days it is mainly a restaurant strip, and a lot of the Chinese stores have moved to the many suburban Chinatowns that have sprung up all around Melbourne. However with the large influx of Chinese students into central Melbourne - Chinatown is beginning to recover some more of it's cosmopolitan charm - with many Asian groceries, karaoke bars, bubble tea outlets and various other Asian themed stores opening up in the last decade or so. 































































































































Those firecrackers are very very loud, my ears were ringing afterwards. Oh the sacrifices one makes for ones art!














































This is Chinatown Square, with the Chinese Australia Museum just behind it.



























































































I wasn't the only one out taking pictures for a SSC photo thread.





































I was amazed at the amount of people about, considering that there were 380 000 at the St Kilda festival and 50 000 at the Cricket on the same day.













































































































I finally reached Russell St and halfway. Setup here was a podium where Melbourne's Chinese born mayor, John So was making his official speech. I think his English is a lot better than it was a couple of years ago.



















Yuck! Politicians!










I'll post the second half of my little tour soon. But until then :cheers:.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Big Fun In Little China: Part 2!*

*Big Fun In Little China: Part 2!*










As previously noted Russell St was blocked off for a block inbetween Lonsdale and Bourke Streets. Here there were set up many booths selling all sorts of goodies; from fried tofu and pork dumplings to student apartments.









































































This is the big dragon, which came out to play after I left.




























That carpark fills up with people to watch the parade. It's a good vantage point.



















And now we continue on down the last stretch of Chinatown to Swanston Street.



















Every laneway off Chinatown is like it's own mini chinatown. This is what Melbourne does best.









































































This man was stringing up a lettuce in front of his restaurant; latter one of the dragons will come and gobble it up before being blasted by firecrackers. Does anyone know the symbolism behind this ritual?








































































































































I then went to Federation Square for lunch with some friends. One of the buildings had an interesting 'all of us' display, which showcases pictures of people of every ethnicity/nationality that call Australia home.



















And where a busker entertained the crowd with his juggling.



















Hope you enjoyed the tour. See you next time! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Amazing pix!! I almost got vertigo looking down from that tower, and I could almost hear those firecrackers going off!!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks TB! The Rialto Observation Deck is a good 243 metres high, so you can feel a little queasy up there. It's no where near as high as the CN tower though.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

:applause::applause: Great photo essay gappa. Thanks for sharing... :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Felt as if I was there  thanks Gappa ... I can't wait to see all of this with my own eyes, 3 months and counting ......


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Gappa

What a fantastic coverage there... very impressive!! 

i went there too after lunch for a while - the dragon was still running amok!


then went to DJ as Graeme bought almost whole of Ernest Hellier chocolate!

give me a day - i will post St Kilda photos


It was amazing day for Melbourne - with St Kilda festival - around 500 000 people were out there enjoying the city has to offer!!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks guys! Can't wait for you two to arrive, I hope our city doesn't dissapoint.

Good to hear you saw the celebrations Ali. How was the walk in the park?


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Until I go on my next photo tour I thought I'd post some heavily edited photos of mine - just to keep things interesting.

Naru House (now Aon):










Eureka tower:










BHP Billiton world HQ:










:cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

A new bar/restaurant in docklands:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep those photos coming!! When I come to Melbourne I am going to meet you and Alibaba for lunch!!!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Hey, am I invited as well?
We should organize a meet when you all arrive. 
Love the pix _gappa_! :banana: :applause:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Taller said:


> Keep those photos coming!! When I come to Melbourne I am going to meet you and Alibaba for lunch!!!


Am I not invited too????


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> Keep those photos coming!! When I come to Melbourne I am going to meet you and Alibaba for lunch!!!


i was excited for the prospect of having Menage e trois... but now -... hmm ...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Am I not invited too????


you didnt invite me in my other thread ... ms biatch...


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Am I not invited too????


No invitations required to the party of gappa, it's a love in!

Thanks for all your kind words guys.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Alibaba said:


> i was excited for the prospect of having Menage e trois... but now -... hmm ...


The more the merrier!! :banana:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> The more the merrier!! :banana:


kinky boy!

like this...?



city_thing said:


>


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

city_thing said:


> Am I not invited too????


Will you be in Melbourne in May ? We are meeting up with Alibaba and Gappa for :cheers:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I'm moving to Melbourne in April, so I'll be living there when you arrive. Every young person in Australia is moving to Melbourne at the moment. It really is _the_ place to be.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

city_thing said:


> I'm moving to Melbourne in April, so I'll be living there when you arrive. Every young person in Australia is moving to Melbourne at the moment. It really is _the_ place to be.



Your so write me friend from sheffield in the uk is moving to melbourne with a few other brits i no but all in all a truly great city.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

i have to see this melbourne place when in oz! dont hear much of it


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds like Melbourne is a city on the rise!!


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Everyone who is in melbourne is invited to an Ozscrapers meet, as long as they know the secret handshake*.

(there is none  )

Great thread gappa keep up the ramblings around town. Perhaps I should get out more often and do something similar.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> Will you be in Melbourne in May ? We are meeting up with Alibaba and Gappa for :cheers:


for a drink???

I never thought of that... i thought for something else...

of course - we will try our funky laneway bars - sometimes after work
or lunch?

i am working in the city - collinst st - so easy to manouver...

looking forward to seeing you all - the new Melburnians


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*A Little Laneway Liaison.*

*A Little Laneway Liaison.*










Melbourne is famous for it's many laneways and arcades, which are spread throughout the CBD. These small alleys are filled with many interesting bars, cafes, boutiques and artworks - not to mention a vast array of colourful graffiti and stencil art. In many ways this laneway culture is indicative of Melbourne herself; quirky and introverted, contemporary yet secretive - she definitely hides her best qualities from those outside. In fact you could say that to discover the 'real' Melbourne you have to get off the beaten path and wander down through her hidden passages and secret byways. 

_Recently I went for a wander through a small selection of these insular little roads, mainly in the two blocks bounded by Bourke St to the south, Latrobe St to the north, Elizabeth St to the east, and Queen St to the west. The 'main' laneway here is Hardware lane, which runs parallel to Queen and Elizabeth Streets, and is about halfway between them. Surrounding it are many and varied smaller lanes, some filled with restaurants and shops, and some still just being used for rear/service access._














































Here's Hardware Lane. This laneway is extremely busy during the week at lunchtime servicing all the business people who come down for some eats. However on the weekends (when I visited) it is pretty sleepy as it's not really near any of the CBD's major shopping or cultural precincts. 




























This shot is looking east down Little Bourke St. This is Melbourne's outdoor/adventure district where rock climbers and other extreme sport enthusiasts come to buy their gear.





































Back to Hardware Lane.






















































































































North of Lonsdale St, Hardware Lane becomes Hardware Street. 
































































Looking east down Little Lonsdale St.




























The laneways north of Little Lonsdale are mainly service orientated, and give a glimpse of how the majority of Melbourne's back alleys used to look. You can see a group of three people in a couple of these shots. They were doing a photo shoot and the model was in nought but her underwear. Score one for gappa.
































































The motorbike repairman got an added bonus for coming into work on a weekend.




























The amazing 'Republic' tower is showcased here. It's designed by the same architect who did the Eureka tower.









































































I then walked down Latrobe and Little Lonsdale streets to Southern Cross Station, these were on the way.



















:cheers:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Sydney, the thing about Melbourne is that the coolest bars in the city are hidden behind doors that look exactly like this:










They have no signs or lighting, you really need to hear about them through friends, as not many of them advertise either. It's a way of bars maintaining a certain kind of clientèle, as you hear about them through friends rather than a trashy night life magazine.

These lanes are FULL of bars. Some of them can be impossible to find. Make sure you pick up a deck of the infamous Melbourne bar cars when you arrive. You get a pack of 54 cards, each with a different bar and a map. They're a good way of getting your mind around the scene, and can be handy in finding places.

Don't forget the inner city suburbs though, that's where all the action really happens


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

We should go for a drink at either...

Misty on Hosier Lane 









Or Horse Bazaar, on Little Lonsdale (a cute video intallation gallery/bar/lounge that does great mojitos)

























I <3 Horse Bazaar!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool bars... ok, let's go to one of them! :booze:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Now if you were Australian, you'd have just said "**** it, let's go to both!"


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

If you wander around Melbourne's lanes at night you'll see the strange sight of dolled up and fabulous people walking down rubbish strewn alleys and entering non-discript doorways. Or see burly Samoan guys seemingly standing in the middle of no where, where in fact they're the bouncers for a hidden bar.

I seemed to miss this one. I wonder what lies behind the door of _Farewell Lucy-Coconut_?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell ! some of those lanes look scarey  Thanks for all the info boys, we are looking forward to our experience  :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> for a drink???
> 
> I never thought of that... i thought for something else...
> 
> ...


:lol: We like to "do it" in Public places


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> Hell ! some of those lanes look scarey  Thanks for all the info boys, we are looking forward to our experience  :cheers:


i think this part of town is not the most popular/developed sections for the laneways - althought around Hardware lanes are pretty busy....

there were new venues opening up recently there...

btw - ^^ Sydney - we 'can do it' in those laneways too :lol::lol:



few other suggestions to the Bars

Sister Bella 
http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/sister-bella/2007/09/13/1189276876772.html

it has good review 

or this one - ooh so Melbourne cos its behind unmarked door
The Gold Mountain 
http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/new-gold-mountain/2007/09/26/1190486371917.html


or new Seamstress (it has glowing review in GT magz)
http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/seamstress/2007/12/20/1197740448262.html

or Mdme Brussell for sexy waiters in shorts (as you said?)
http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/madame-brussels/2006/09/28/1159337271410.html


soo many choices
so little time


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

city_thing said:


> We should go for a drink at either...
> 
> Misty on Hosier Lane
> 
> ...


if we are WELL organised - we can have a bite in Movida
yet we have to book the seats for around 4 weeks in advance....

the most gorgeous spanish food i have ever tried...


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*A Little Laneway Liaison again!*

*A Little Laneway Liaison again!*

Another of Melbourne's many little nooks and crannies is Bank Place. This laneway runs from Collins St through to Little Collins St in-between Queen and William Streets, and - as the name suggests - in the heart of Melbourne's financial district. 
Every building along Bank Place is from the 1920's or earlier, making it one of the most historically significant streets in Melbourne. It also houses some of the cities finest restaurants, including the two hat _Vue de Monde_. For its small size it certainly packs a punch!


I entered off Collins St.




























First point of interest is the Mitre Tavern. This pub was established in 1868 and was remodelled in the Queen Anne style in the early 20th century. It is quite a surprize to find this country looking pub down a narrow laneway and surrounded by tall buildings.

On a personal note, my family owned this pub up until the 1950's. If only they hadn't sold it.














































This is the Savage Club (1885). Previously a home for Melbourne's first baronet, it was latter bought by the club and used as their meeting place. The Savage Club was one of early Melbourne's gentleman clubs, and attracted the more wild and bohemian sections of the gentry, as well as many artists and actors. 




























Stalbridge Chambers (1891) on the left and Normanby Chambers at the end of the street.




























And before you know it you're on Little Collins St.



















:cheers:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Will taller, Better actually be in town? It'd be cool to have him around.

We could sponsor his flight down, like he's some 3rd world child in need of massive re constructive surgery or something....


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Gappie

This is my providence - i love this precinct

Vue De monde is housed in Normanby Chambers - in Lt Collins st side
whilst the Bank place side has the OK Syracuse restaurant (kylie did fashion show for her underwear gear last 2 yrs ago)

The Interlude restaurant (another 2 hats restaurant) will be moved from Brunswick st into the Bank House building - sometimes this year - (very soon i guess) - will make it even more exciting for this precinct

there is a bar underneath the Syracuse - called Marakech - which is not bad
its entrance is just on the left hand side of below picture












btw - next time we can do lunch in Vue Cafe - it has nice baguette and most gorgeous cakes... yum


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

A few randoms.

Thisy here is the Domain Tower one of Melbourne's most recognizable 60's apartment buildings. I used to hate it but I must admit that it's grown on me.










Melbourne skyline from Punt Rd South Yarra.



















Mural on the side of the new Eastern Hill Fire Station.










Vecci building, Salvation Army, and Synagouge on Albert Rd East Melbourne.




























Melbourne from the small reserve north of Parliament House.




























St Patrick's Catholic Cathedral.























































Small Anglican church opposite St Pats.










And a couple from inside Southern Cross Station.



















:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

My camera will be smoking by the time that I am finished with Melbourne  .. Bank Place is definitely my kind of place, GORGEOUS !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Lovely stuff. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^That Domain Tower is now kinda so WALLPAPER-ey ....


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Arrgghh! I've got so many photos to organize and post but haven't had the time lately. Thanks for all the coments guys.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Drop everything, and devote your entire life to entertaining us with your photos!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Maling Rd Canterbury.*

*Maling Rd Canterbury.*










Maling Rd is a picturesque shopping strip in the eastern Melbourne suburb of Canterbury. The road has managed to retain some of the character of an early-mid 20th century shopping district, with separate green grocers, butchers and other produce shops. Although extensively gentrified it is still a relaxing and pleasant place to spend an autumn afternoon. 
Also, for those of you who follow pop music (and the soap opera Neighbours) this is the area where Kylie and Danni Minogue grew up.

I visited a couple of weeks ago with my trusty camera. After getting of the train at the convenient Canterbury station - this is what I saw:



















Murals line the laneway next to the elevated train tracks.























































Looking east.




























Donnini's do very good freshly made pasta. They have stores all throughout Melbourne.



















I'm in two minds about retaining the powerlines as is, or burying them. They are certainly in character with the era of Maling Rd, but still ugly none-the-less.










Bennet's - from when Canterbury was still a rural (frontier) village.














































Gotta love those pressed tin celings.














































The old post office.




























The amazing old hotel.



















I then went for a little stroll up Canterbury Rd for a gander at the local area.



















Interesting Masonic Hall.














































The beautiful little Cantebury Park.
































































And then back to the station for the train home.





































:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a lovely little tour that was! It is now on my list of places to visit when I make my Australia Tour!!
Australia and New Zealand have a very high reputation for their Butcher Shops.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Amazing city!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

cool!

We had a birthday party in Wildflower restaurant there...

and there was a good chocolate place in this very street - cant remember the name though (top 3 in Melbourne)

this street is soo quaint.... ! (and soo old moneys)


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Taller said:


> What a lovely little tour that was! It is now on my list of places to visit when I make my Australia Tour!!
> Australia and New Zealand have a very high reputation for their Butcher Shops.


Really, I had no idea.

Thanks TB.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> cool!
> 
> We had a birthday party in Wildflower restaurant there...
> 
> ...


I don't remember either the Wildflower or the chocolate place Ali, you'll have to take me one day.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gappa said:


> Really, I had no idea.
> 
> Thanks TB.


Absolutely. On the street where I live, we are lucky to have one of the best butcher shops in Toronto, by the name of Cumbraes.. the owner came from Australia (or maybe NZ, but I think Australia) and he was featured in a local newspaper discussing the stringent adherence to quality in butcher shops Down Under. By bringing it here he has struck gold. His shop is the type I love.. old fashioned, organic meats only, and they wrap the meat in brown paper the way it should be. That is a time-warp that I am more than willing to pay, rather than get a pallid little grey chicken breast from a chain store meat cooler.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> I don't remember either the Wildflower or the chocolate place Ali, you'll have to take me one day.


i take it as a little clandestine date...
i will do that my gappie
maybe on Sunday morning... then go to Camberwell market


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting. Down here the country with the reputation of having the best butchers is the UK.
You can certainly notice the difference between the meat at the supermarket deli and that from your local butcher. I'm lucky as Camberwell market has three quality family run butchers, two great fishmongers, two superb contental delis, and a couple of amazing greengrocers. Take that huge supermarket chain!

Some randoms:
































































:cheers:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm posting this to bump my large photo post over to the next page; so please ignore.



That includes you Ali.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> I'm posting this to bump my large photo post over to the next page; so please ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> That includes you Ali.


i am soo scared....:lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This photo reminds me a lot of Queen Street West here in Toronto:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*A little laneway liaison again and again!*

*A little laneway liaison again and again!*










Continuing on with the showcasing of Melbourne’s nooks and crannies I now present a collection of little streets contained within the boundaries of Bourke and Flinders streets, and Elizabeth and Swanston streets.
There are a large and varied number of arcades and alleys winding through these two blocks including some of our cities most ‘famous’ laneways and arcades. Please follow me through the looking glass (computer screen) as I guide you through a small part of our own wonderland.

First up we have the Causeway, running between Bourke and Little Collins streets.





































This here is Union lane, also running between Bourke St and Little Collins St. Melbourne's probably one of the few cities were you 'want' to go down a dark alley in the middle of the night.



















This here is Block Place.




























And this Howey Place, this and Block Place run between Little Collins and Collins streets. The glass atrium/roof here is the sole remaining part of Cole's Book Arcade, which used to run from Bourke all the way to Collins street.





































Running off Howey Pl is the even smaller Presgrave Place, hosting the amazing little Pushka cafe.





































Over Collins Street we come to Manchester Lane. If you're in the mood one night why not try the bar of the same name for some live Jazz?























































This brings us out into Flinders Lane.










And just across it is Scott Alley.










But before continuing on that way let's go back to Collins Street and instead follow the route of Centre Way and Centre Place - everyone's favourite Melbourne experience.



























































































Alibaba is a regular here - where he's affectionately known as 'Duckman', say hi Ali.




























Who's this?










Over Flinders Lane from Centre Place is the slightly larger but no less vibrant Degraves Street.














































The Majorca building is such a beautiful bookend to this street.




























Cupcakes and lingerie, what a great combination!



















And finally we come to the Degraves Street Underpass or Subway, also known as the Campbell Arcade. This was built in time for the 1956 Olympic Games to allow for easier exit from Flinders St station. They were setting up for a fashion shoot/show when I was there; for more on the Melbourne Fashion Festival check out Alibaba's Melbourne Moments thread.



























































































That'll do for now. There's a lot more to show you in these two blocks, including the amazing Victorian/Edwardian shopping arcades of the Block Arcade and the Royal Arcade, but they'll have to wait for latter. Hope you had a good time.

:cheers:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

:applause:

Gappa you outta be congratulated! 

Really catch the mood of Central Melbourne. The Flinders district really is an intense part of the World -- so dense and so much happening 24/7. My fave bar is Hells Kitchen. Great for people watching in the laneways below.

Interesting fact about the Subway concourse under Flinders/Degraves Street -- its been used in the past by film/photo crews to mimick the New York subway.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> This photo reminds me a lot of Queen Street West here in Toronto:


interesting observation. When looking at pics of Toronto sometimes I'm amazed at the similarities of the streetscapes -- even the geography. 

A Canadian once told me they thought Melbourne had more in common with Toronto than Sydney, in terms of the streetscapes, culture, people, pace, multiculturalism..etc..

Sydney and Melbourne are so different --- but then I guess Vancouver and Toronto are in contrast to each other also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

*Fannytastic* mate  .... 6 more weeks and we will be in Melbourne !! I must admit that I don't mind graffiti (in the appropriate place) BUT tagging makes my blood boil .... I can't tolerate it :bash:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> *Fannytastic* mate  .... 6 more weeks and we will be in Melbourne !! I must admit that I don't mind graffiti (in the appropriate place) BUT tagging makes my blood boil .... I can't tolerate it :bash:


Melbourne can be quite choatic and counter cultural in that regard. It's a city of contrast. It's quite stern and well planned, grand and conservatively planned to be "like Europe" ignorant of the wild land it is built upon --- and then modern Melbourne and its youthful culture takes on this identity. So in summary -- we have a strong street and underground alternative culture here. There is alot of graffeti and stencil art here -- some of the best in the World in my opinion -- one of the only places I've seen with more extensive Government support of it is in Berlin.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> interesting observation. When looking at pics of Toronto sometimes I'm amazed at the similarities of the streetscapes -- even the geography.
> 
> A Canadian once told me they thought Melbourne had more in common with Toronto than Sydney, in terms of the streetscapes, culture, people, pace, multiculturalism..etc..
> 
> Sydney and Melbourne are so different --- but then I guess Vancouver and Toronto are in contrast to each other also.


I am more and more astonished seeing the similarities between Melbourne and Toronto.. I suppose it is not surprising, both been British Colonial cities developing at the same period. And as you say, Vancouver and Toronto are in many ways unalike.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Gappa I have to say - those collections are awesome mate!

I love these 2 



















they are soo Melbourne

OVerall - very good quality selections and very poignant in capturing the mood of Melbourne streetscapes... well done !


BTW - i did look soo fat in those photos....!

and you missed great party today!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Well done Gappa, as impressive as Alibaba's thread!* :banana:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Taller said:


> This photo reminds me a lot of Queen Street West here in Toronto:


Hey Nice pics gappa!

This one reminds me of *Queen Street* in Auckland lol :banana:


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you sirs! Does Melbourne's Queen St remind you of your city's?


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Picture by : Sydney

I reckon it looks similar....Apart from the electric cables of ofcourse !


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

I think every major city in the British Empire has a Queen Street. 

Brisbane also has a major Queen Street. 

In fact Melbourne's grid pattern has a cute little play on words -- the streets go in this order from west to east: King Street > William Street > Queen Street > Elizabeth Street. (*King, William*, *Queen, Elizabeth*) To add to this Victoria Street (becomes Victoria Parade further east) meets Queen Street at the Queen Victoria Market. Elizabeth Street becomes Royal Parade further north.

We're such a regal city.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Been too busy (lazy) lately. Here's a taste of what's to come, hopefully within the next week:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ whats that?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa in drag?


that is MOOMBA PARADE!!!! i cant wait!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Would be fun sometime to see a thread devoted to Queen, or King Streets from all corners of the Commonwealth!! We have one intersection here in Toronto called King and Parliament! Easy to remember.....


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

less working - start posting photos...


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*MOOMBA!*

Moomba is an annual festival that occurs in Melbourne every March. I believe it started out as a sort of Water festival to replace the old Henley-on-the-Yara boat race, and grew into a huge carnival type affair. These days it is much smaller than in it was in it's prime - and in many respects has no real idea of what it is. But it still attracts large crowds to see the water skiing, birdman contest, parade, and to enjoy the many rides on offer down by the Yarra.

These following photos are of the Moomba parade. I'm not really sure what the hell it's about, seemed like some sort of community showcase/carnival/mardi-gras cross. Anyway enjoy:



















I think this guy is the replacement for Zig and Zag, the famous Moomba clowns - one of which turned out to be a pedophile. Can never remember which one it is though.























































Pirates? Why were there pirates?



















Dan Adams was this years 'King of Moomba". The story goes that when they were casting around for a name for the new festival, the founders decided on the local aboriginal word of Moomba, supposedly meaning 'coming together' or some such. However legend has it the the local Kooris played a bit of a joke on the organizers (and all us white fellas) in that Moomba actually means large bum!























































Good to see violent murderers getting a float.





































2008 marks the 150th anniversary of the first ever game of what was to become Australian Rules Football. I guess that's why these guys are here.




























It's also 100 years since the founding of Scouts Australia.









































































Flower lady?





































Crazy cult or chilled out peaceniks?




























*DIVERSITY IN UNITY OF INDONESIA*




























Yay it's the giant migrant women! Over here giant migrant women!




























More to come latter.....


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

simply foster!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmmm... we need more pics from both gappa and Alibaba. It is summer, so why don't the two of you go out somewhere and take your cameras?!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Taller said:


> Hmmmm... we need more pics from both gappa and Alibaba. It is summer, so why don't the two of you go out somewhere and take your cameras?!


Judging by your Toronto shots, looks like you guys are having a tough winter. Talked to one of my mates back in Chicago, he said it was quite cold for quite some time.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Yeah.... looks like a carbon copy of last winter. Loads of snow. Can't really complain, however... it is a kind of return to old fashioned winters, which is probably a good thing for the ecosystem. Certainly less colds and flu's when a cold snap comes, and kills some pestilence, too. The snow is so darned pretty that it is hard to hate it yet.. but when it gets slushy and black it is easy to hate!


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Taller said:


> Hmmmm... we need more pics from both gappa and Alibaba. It is summer, so why don't the two of you go out somewhere and take your cameras?!


With the weather right now, going outside to take photos may not be the most desirable thing to do. 


```
Forecast for Tuesday

Mostly sunny. Winds northerly averaging up to 35 km/h shifting southwesterly during the afternoon.

City
Afternoon cool change. Min 20 Max 37

Around Melbourne
Frankston Min 18 Max 29
Geelong Min 15 Max 31
Tullamarine Min 18 Max 38
Laverton Min 18 Max 35
Yarra Glen Min 15 Max 38
Scoresby Min 18 Max 38
Mount Dandenong Min 15 Max 33
Watsonia Min 18 Max 38

Maximum Fire Danger: Extreme

UV Alert from 9:40 am to 5:20 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 10 [Very High]
```


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OUCH!!! Well, maybe they could walk from pub to pub and take the odd picture in between!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

*Celebrating Lunar New Year!*

*Celebrating Lunar New Year!*

Last Sunday was just about the most perfect day to celebrate the lunar new year. The sun was shining, somewhere a bird was singing, Klatu the giant alien bee (see above) was buzzing and Melbourne's Vietnamese community was out in force on Victoria St.

I thought that since last year I went to the Chinese New Year celebrations (this coming weekend) this year I would head up Church St to Richmond and let my hair down Vietnam style!




























Victoria St was blocked to traffic between Church and Hoddle Streets. The entire length was crowded with stalls selling a healthy range of goods - especially yummy food.









































































There were also many carnival games and rides to try your luck on. 




























These hats were very popular. As well as parasols to keep the sun off.





































There were loads of people about enjoying the sights, sounds, smells and tastes. Melburnians really get out and about when the sun is shining.































































































































I'm not sure what this game is, but all the players seemed to be having a great time.














































Mmmm coconut. Drool.....










I don't think it's on the menu?








































































































































Not only pennywort, it's fresh!









































































The kids were having a great time.
































































Vietnamese pop music is really really bad - but they make up for it with enthusiasim!














































Lest we forget.



















This guy seemed to have locked himself out. I wonder if he cared that a thousand people saw his undies?



















Quarantine matters boys! Keep up the good work.




































































































I have a feeling that these guys were selling bootlegs. They were not happy with me taking photos of their store.




























Grrrrr!




























And then it was back on the tram for the trundle home. Hope you had as good a time as I did.



















:cheers:


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

What an excellent thread. It took a fair while to get through but really captures Melbourne so well. What a great city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well done, gappa. Good assignment and you covered the festival beautifully! Was it an annual
street festival for the Vietnamese community?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

It's Chinese New Year so all the cultures that celebrate it will usually have put on a street festival. There's the one at Richmond depicted above, then more at Chinatown, Footscray, Box Hill and two festivals at Springvale.

Next weekend will be the street festival at Springvale, which happens to be the suburb I live in. It's my birthday party the night before but I'll do my best to show up and get a few photos of it.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

gappa said:


> I'm not sure what this game is, but all the players seemed to be having a great time.


How can you not know this game? 

It's a classic fairground/street festival attraction, possibly because it is a form of unregulated gambling. There's a grid on the table marked out with various amounts of money between 40c and $10 and you throw a 20c coin at the table. If it lands cleanly inside a square, you win the amount written on it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

invincible said:


> It's Chinese New Year so all the cultures that celebrate it will usually have put on a street festival. There's the one at Richmond depicted above, then more at Chinatown, Footscray, Box Hill and two festivals at Springvale.
> 
> Next weekend will be the street festival at Springvale, which happens to be the suburb I live in. It's my birthday party the night before but I'll do my best to show up and get a few photos of it.


I didn't realize Vietnamese people celebrated Chinese New Year! Looks like it was a very fun festival.


----------



## soorox (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ Vietnamese New Year is on a differant day as of Chinese New Year, but they do, do the same things on New Years with the usual lucky red pockets   well Vietnam use to be apart of the Chinese Kingdom! and have strong cultral ties between the 2 countries. Vietnamese is atcually abit of french & chinese!


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, who deleted my post?

From all accounts, Vietnamese New Year is celebrated on the same day as Chinese New Year.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnamese_New_Year

If I am wrong please let me know and quote your source but what's with the deleting of the posts? There wasn't even anything offensive in there!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Not me. When did you post it? I don't see any notice of a deleted post.....are you sure you didn't accidental post it in the wrong thread? Unlikely it would get deleted if it was not offensive.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice _gappa_, and I do envy your apartment views.


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm very strange. Oh well.

I was just saying that when I was in Melbourne I visited the Chinese History Museum and they have a dragon in there going all the way up the stairs and through some of the basement that I think is one of the biggest in the world.

Hopefully Gappa or someone gets some photos of it when it comes out for Chinese New Year as it will look really great out on the street with all the festivities going etc.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

acc521 said:


> Hmm very strange. Oh well.
> 
> I was just saying that when I was in Melbourne I visited the Chinese History Museum and they have a dragon in there going all the way up the stairs and through some of the basement that I think is one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> Hopefully Gappa or someone gets some photos of it when it comes out for Chinese New Year as it will look really great out on the street with all the festivities going etc.


OMG that is totally delete-worthy!!! :lol:

Just kidding. 
Probably you hit "enter" after making the comment, and they system was down, so it never registered. I've done that before and wondered where my comment went. I can't find any deleted entries in this thread from recent times.


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

Taller said:


> OMG that is totally delete-worthy!!! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding.
> Probably you hit "enter" after making the comment, and they system was down, so it never registered. I've done that before and wondered where my comment went. I can't find any deleted entries in this thread from recent times.


Ok, I'll let it slip this time


----------



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

acc521 said:


> Hey, who deleted my post?
> 
> From all accounts, Vietnamese New Year is celebrated on the same day as Chinese New Year.
> 
> ...


I think i read *THAT POST* in Ozscraper, not in Urban showcase,
If you look in there you should find it.


----------

